# have a look at my eggs please



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

hi all my bearded dragon have 22 eggs on wednesday can you tell me if there any good coz some of them are really small any help would be good thanks


----------



## rutters1983 (Sep 19, 2008)

bit hard to tell from photo but are the small ones really yellow?


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd just incubate them, if they don' hatch they don't hatch (it's annoying mind you)


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

3 little ones are yellow and not fully formed a bit squashed, and 2 big ones are a third pale yellow. how do i know if they are fertile because i dont really know this process could you explain please


----------



## jenny09 (Feb 7, 2009)

hi, what we do is get a small tourch and put it on the egg. shine it on the eggs and you will c blood vesals.

hope that helps
:2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

jenny09 said:


> hi, what we do is get a small tourch and put it on the egg. shine it on the eggs and you will c blood vesals.
> 
> hope that helps
> :2thumb:


 did that but can not see blood vestals but if could just be me as this is my first time is there any more ways to tell like do the eggs get a lot bigger or will they just go a off colour thanks Luke


----------



## jeni-arthurmoe (Sep 22, 2008)

well there are two in the picutre that you are right and look tiny however 


we had tiny corn snake eggs which we incubated and still hatched 

but they werent yellow 

but did manage to grow mould :/ so we kept them seperate from the other eggs ...


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

i had a look at the eggs and candled them they look like there are round shapes with blood vessels in them now inside, but some are on the top, some on the bottom, and some on the sides, is this alright


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

As mentioned Luke, if you leave the eggs in incubation you will know if there bad after about a week as they will more than likely collapse.

My eggs always look pretty yellow when first laid but over time they will go white and you will notice them grow over time. You might not see any red veins yet as it's still pretty early stages but you should see a tiny red circle which is the embryo. Majority of the time this has been on top of all my eggs.

Have you accidentally turned/twisted any of the eggs? They should still be alright as long as you leave them be. I made this mistake with 2 of my eggs and they still hatched.

Goodluck with the eggs mate and if you have any other questions or concerns i will do my best to help out.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arcaned said:


> As mentioned Luke, if you leave the eggs in incubation you will know if there bad after about a week as they will more than likely collapse.
> 
> My eggs always look pretty yellow when first laid but over time they will go white and you will notice them grow over time. You might not see any red veins yet as it's still pretty early stages but you should see a tiny red circle which is the embryo. Majority of the time this has been on top of all my eggs.
> 
> ...


i can see veins now what tem did you do or what is best its at 28.8c


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

28.8C is just right, my first clutch i had it set at 82F. This was fairly good as there wasn't much condensation forming on the lid but it takes a few days longer for them to develop and hatch. I now have it set at 85F and although it's only 0.3F difference, i seem to have alot more condensation forming. My second clutch hatched ok at this temp but i did lose one baby and not sure if it's due to the temps.

Im still unsure if the temperature determines the sexes as alot of people said it does but i seem to have a mix of sexes. It's still too early for me to do an accurate sexing but looking at them now, some are different than others. I only have 5 left from the first clutch but try to sex them weekly


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

the tem has now gone up to 29c dont no what that is but i was told it can go up to 30c is this right or not?


----------



## lidiwhite (Nov 3, 2009)

Eggs that are infertile will take a week to collapse but if there are yellow ones in your clutch it is likely they are infertile eggs:2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

lidiwhite said:


> Eggs that are infertile will take a week to collapse but if there are yellow ones in your clutch it is likely they are infertile eggs:2thumb:


 thanks for that:2thumb:


----------



## col (Apr 7, 2009)

*bearded eggs*

the best thing to do is shine a torch in the dark and look for blood veins on them but this dosent always work the other way is get a uv light and shine that on them that usually works


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes that's correct, the temps will increase/decrease slightly which isn't a problem as long as it's not a huge difference. We had a powercut a few weeks ago which lasted around 2 hours resulting in the temps dropping quite abit but everything was ok and they hatched ok. 

Yellow eggs don't always mean that they are bad, until they collapse it's worth keeping them in the incubator. Two of my eggs have gone yellow but still fully inflated and it's been 5 weeks now. I think sand discolours them alot which is why it's a good idea to brush the sand off them with a soft paintbrush.


----------



## james5582davies (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi pal.

Best to try and leave them the more you fiddle the harder it is to maintain a steady temp.

I have had 4/5 clutches keep the temp set at 28/29/30 and leave them be we have had good success with our babies by doing this.

Just cause they are yellow means nothing like the guys say just leave them if you check once a week on them thats fine and when you check them if one has collapsed or gone very black just take it out as its dead.

Hope this is of some help.

James


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks all the eggs are doing very good for now but i did 5 5 bad ones so i have just got the 17 left so all good:2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

the eggs are still looking really good:2thumb:


----------



## Reptimus (Sep 23, 2009)

sound slike you got it all sorted nwo lol! good luck with the eggs!!! you go any pics of the parents?


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Reptimus said:


> sound slike you got it all sorted nwo lol! good luck with the eggs!!! you go any pics of the parents?


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

wow the male is identical to one of my yellow phase males eggs look good mate


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

jamie and janie said:


> wow the male is identical to one of my yellow phase males eggs look good mate


 thank you


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

water keeps getting on the eggs is there anythink i can do to protect them thanks


----------



## Reptimus (Sep 23, 2009)

is it gettin on the eggs when you mist or just from condensation? when sprayin you could put a lil bit of tissue over the eggs so the water doesnt make contact with the eggs... dont know what other people on here may think of that idea though... hmm
and is the substrate too moist that the eggs are in? how they doing now??


----------



## little_e (Feb 27, 2009)

hi it doesnt really matter as long as it drys off in a couple of hours in the wild the eggs would get wet underground when it rains... dont worry just let nature take its course ive just hatched a clutch of yemen chameleons


----------



## Reptimus (Sep 23, 2009)

congrats :-D


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Reptimus said:


> is it gettin on the eggs when you mist or just from condensation? when sprayin you could put a lil bit of tissue over the eggs so the water doesnt make contact with the eggs... dont know what other people on here may think of that idea though... hmm
> and is the substrate too moist that the eggs are in? how they doing now??


 hi m8 i don't mist at all its just condensation should i be misting, the eggs are doing really good i can now see the baby growing. the substrate the eggs are in is ok i think its not to wet


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> hi it doesnt really matter as long as it drys off in a couple of hours in the wild the eggs would get wet underground when it rains... dont worry just let nature take its course ive just hatched a clutch of yemen chameleons


 well done: victory:


----------



## Reptimus (Sep 23, 2009)

nah mate its ok, i probs just worried you for no reason... if there's condensation its all good.. liek obviously if they were drying out then i personally would but you have to be carefull not to have them too wet.. but im gona shut up now and stop worrying you coz to be honest you sound like you got it just right seeing as you can see the babies etc... good luck and let us know how you get on mate! 

reptimus


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Reptimus said:


> nah mate its ok, i probs just worried you for no reason... if there's condensation its all good.. liek obviously if they were drying out then i personally would but you have to be carefull not to have them too wet.. but im gona shut up now and stop worrying you coz to be honest you sound like you got it just right seeing as you can see the babies etc... good luck and let us know how you get on mate!
> 
> reptimus


hi mate thanks a again, she has started to dig again so i think in the next week i'll have a 2nd clutch of eggs:2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

this is all the eggs how do they look to you all


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

i can see all the baby's moving now happy days


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

As alot of you know i have 15 eggs in the incubator, they are at 54 days and 2 have now hatched, the rest look like they will hatch soon, does anyone know if i have to remove them from the incubator or leave them overnight its only been a couple of hours:2thumb:

happy days:2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

happy days


----------

